# ColourPop Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Apr 28, 2015)

Where The Light Is Collection


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Where The Light Is Collection


  Very nice swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 14, 2015)

Highlighters!


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 20, 2015)

Mondays in Malibu Collection


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2015)

Sundays in Silverlake Collection


----------



## Vandekamp (May 24, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Sundays in Silverlake Collection


  Very nice. I would love to see the Magenta color lipstick on you.


----------



## littlepickle (May 25, 2015)

Leather Lippie Stix & Lippie Pencil


----------



## littlepickle (May 25, 2015)

Creature Lippie Stix & Lippie Pencil


----------



## littlepickle (May 25, 2015)

Colourpop Lippie Stix in Brills, Button, Cake, Feminist, Lumiere and Wifey


----------



## littlepickle (May 25, 2015)

And some arm swatches!

  Supershock Shadows: I Heart This, On the Rocks, Cricket, Mooning





  Lippie Stix: Button, Cake, Lumiere, Brills, Wifey, Creature, Feminist





  Lippie Pencils: Creature, Leather


----------



## Vandekamp (May 26, 2015)

littlepickle said:


> And some arm swatches!  Supershock Shadows: I Heart This, On the Rocks, Cricket, Mooning
> 
> Lippie Stix: Button, Cake, Lumiere, Brills, Wifey, Creature, Feminist
> 
> Lippie Pencils: Creature, Leather


  Beautiful swatches


----------



## Vandekamp (May 26, 2015)

littlepickle said:


> Colourpop Lippie Stix in Brills, Button, Cake, Feminist, Lumiere and Wifey


  Very pretty.


----------



## littlepickle (May 26, 2015)

Thank you @Vandekamp!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 16, 2015)

Metamorphosis Collection


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 18, 2015)

What are the absolute must haves from Colour Pop? I saw the swatches for the highlighters earlier in this thread and they're gorgeous, but it didn't list any names.


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2015)

@TwiggyPop if you go to @Allura Beauty's blog (linked in her signature) I'm sure the shade names will be listed there. I only have two of the highlighters so far, Wisp (permanent) and Double Dip (from the In Bloom set) and they are really nice. Double Dip is my favourite, it's flattering on my NC15 skintone and doesn't emphasise pores or skin texture. It's not as intense as some people may prefer though. 
Are you wanting must haves across the full range of products or just the highlighters?


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 18, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Metamorphosis Collection


  I love these natural shades.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 18, 2015)

littlepickle said:


> @TwiggyPop  if you go to @Allura Beauty 's blog (linked in her signature) I'm sure the shade names will be listed there. I only have two of the highlighters so far, Wisp (permanent) and Double Dip (from the In Bloom set) and they are really nice. Double Dip is my favourite, it's flattering on my NC15 skintone and doesn't emphasise pores or skin texture. It's not as intense as some people may prefer though.   Are you wanting must haves across the full range of products or just the highlighters?


  The full range of the brand. I always hear people talking about CP, but I've never tried their stuff so I'm curious. I really love highlighters and the swatches I saw on here piqued my interest so I had to ask about them. Are they pressed or loose powders? Thank you so much!!! I'll check out that blog in a few.


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Thank you so much!!! I'll check out that blog in a few.


  They're actually neither! More like a very dense cream, almost clay like in consistency. Their eyeshadows have the same texture. The Lippie Stix have lovely smooth textures and great colour pay off. I've had mixed results with their Lippie Pencils so far - some seem to have too much silica going on and it gives them a slippery, sheerer feel than other lip pencils I've used (my swatches of Creature and Leather Lippie Pencils are above and you can see they are a bit patchy).  
  So far I love the blushes and highlighters (the blushes I have are Tongue Tied and Hysterical from the In Bloom set). They go on beautifully with fingers or a stippling brush. My favourite eyeshadows so far are I Heart This, Mooning, On the Rocks and Sequin. But my favourite products by far are the Lippie Stix. Lots of them work great as cream blushes too! Must haves depend on your colour preference but I love Brink, Bound, Cookie, Bossy, Frenchie, Wifey, Feminist and Frenemie.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 18, 2015)

I noticed the patchiness in the pencils from your pictures. I already have so many lip pencils though, I don't think I'd be missing anything. Haha.  I am definitely going to try some eyeshadows and highlighters though. I can't seem to get enough highlighters, I want to [email protected]!€ing GLOW! Haha


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 8, 2015)

Ultra Matte Lips


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 23, 2015)

Super Shock Cheek in Jelly Fish


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 28, 2015)

ColourPop Lippie Stix Sheers


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 25, 2015)

Fall 2015 Ultra Matte Lips


----------



## Mac lover 1234 (Sep 13, 2015)

ColourPop is my new fav, I love the highlighters, they go on smooth and creamy and do not clump!


----------



## mrsmanzanox3 (Nov 8, 2016)

View attachment 57339


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 19, 2016)

These are gorg! Highly pigmented and look great!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow,pretty lips with gorgeous colors.


----------

